
Ask HN: Is there a game that teaches IP address subnetting and routing? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;d love to play some sort of game that really bakes into me how to set up networks, routes, gateways and subnets, through repetitive but presumably entertaining gameplay.
======
Kinnard
All sorts of learning could be gamified:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamification_of_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamification_of_learning)

Maybe you should build it.

~~~
andrewstuart
>> Maybe you should build it.

Nah. I just want to properly learn routing and subnetting.

~~~
Kinnard
Building it would be a very strong learning experience, I'd be surprised if
you didn't know it after that.

